# Onsite Day 2 CES Report



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CES 2011 Roundup - Friday January 7, 2011

Day 2 at CES - A busy day - a lot of booths visited and gadgets seen. What's already clear is that while 2010 was the "year of 3D", this year&#8230;.2011&#8230;seems to be the "Year of Mobile Technology and Apps".

In addition, there were literally hundreds of network based (wired and wireless) products, services, and integration solutions displayed. CES attendee traffic was very busy, with noticeably more folks than 2010. A number of very nice DirecTV staff were onsite at multiple locations for various partner discussions.

Since we have a number of DBSTalkers on the ground, I will defer to other team-mates regarding information on several other topics, and focus on a couple which involved onsite presentations and discussions.

Upon visiting the Samsung booth today, we learned that the HMC30 name from last year's Whole Home Server prototype device is basically gone. We were shown a nice product presentation of the replacement device version that will be likely introduced some time in 2011.

Enter in the* HR34 *RVU Server DVR.

[That final name may still be tweaked yet again, but the HR34 name seems to be getting close to becoming final]

HR34 looks very similar on the outside to last year's HMC30 prototype. (See photos below) That's where the similarity ends - the HR34 has evolved since 2010, to now support a pure RVU server/network architecture.

Rather than require a set top box at each location, connected to the HR34, this unit now can support RVU-enabled HDTV units. Samsung demonstrated this functionality with one of their HDTV's connected as a client unit, along with another HDTV connected at the main room location (where the HR34 would be positioned. Very impressive.

Later in the day, we stopped by one of DirecTV's key technology partners - Entropic.

This was a favorite place to visit again like it was last year, since they have been key to the successful launch of SWiM and DECA components. This partnership has also led to the popular Whole Home DVR (MRV) deployments at DirecTV.

In the evening, we had our "traditional" on-site DBSTalk dinner at Maggiano's Italian restaurant, located at the north end of Fashion Show Mall on the Vegas strip&#8230;something we actually started there 3 years ago. This gathering is always a lot of fun, and this year didn't disappoint - great food, some laughs, and great discussions about CES, DBSTalk, and each other.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Smiddy, you're famous!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

That DVR looks a bit taller than the ones I have. 

(thanks for the pics and update... HR34 is looking like a winner)


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you notice the SWiM channel count from the picture of the back of the DVR?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Interesting the whole infrastructure was shown connected via coax - including the Internet router.

Did you get a chance to see if the Samsung client TV was connected via coax (MOCA) or was it using a DECA dongle?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

krock918316 said:


> Did you notice the SWiM channel count from the picture of the back of the DVR?


Which appears to be the same as what was previously discussed for the HMC30 shown last year.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

If possible, can you please post some pictures of the PIP screens, and find out what button(s) you press to activate the PIP screens? Can you also get another picture of the back of the unit? I'm curious, does it have 4 coax outputs to feed the other TV's?

Thanks


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

I would think that it operates through the SWM/Deca cloud and/or ethernet network.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

krock918316 said:


> Did you notice the SWiM channel count from the picture of the back of the DVR?


Uh....yes....we noticed.

Good observation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> If possible, can you please post some pictures of the PIP screens, and find out what button(s) you press to activate the PIP screens? Can you also get another picture of the back of the unit? I'm curious, does it have 4 coax outputs to feed the other TV's?
> 
> Thanks


We have over 200 photos...and will share more after we return...

As for the button on the remote...its one that users use today...more on that *soon* as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks cool. What other TV makers are on board? Can the HR34 be put in any room or would it have to only be in the family room? Also what happens if the HR34 goes down? I wonder why the Internet Explorer icon was in that one house diagram?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

One other question (sorry) I guess there is no Toslink digital out, only coax?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I wonder if Sony will do an RVU Playstation 3 and 4?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder why the Internet Explorer icon was in that one house diagram?


Perhaps because there's no icon for the Internet itself?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> Perhaps because there's no icon for the Internet itself?


There are certainly images better suited to representing various facets of the Internet.

I certainly wouldn't use one that is a registered trademark of Microsoft.


----------



## PaceHD (Jan 10, 2010)

who makes the HR34?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We have over 200 photos...and will share more after we return...
> 
> As for the button on the remote...its one that users use today...more on that *soon* as well.


Ok sounds good.

Although they could release a new remote just for the HR34 with PIP, swap, CH-UP, CH-Down buttons added. The other channel buttons would be used to change the channel in the PIP screen. Heres an example, and sorry for the primitive drawing.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We have over 200 photos...and will share more after we return...
> 
> As for the button on the remote...its one that users use today...more on that *soon* as well.


So... basically... you don't know.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, spartanstew knows, though:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2678481&postcount=39


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Smiddy, you're famous!


:scratchin How's that? :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

smiddy said:


> :scratchin How's that? :lol:


I heard you're faster than a speeding bullet. At least today you were?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I want that TV with no bezel!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PaceHD said:


> who makes the HR34?


I'm guessing Samsung (-200).

I further suspect that they won't say anything for fear that RVU will be viewed as a closed-loop Samsung thing.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm guessing Samsung (-200).
> 
> I further suspect that they won't say anything for fear that RVU will be viewed as a closed-loop Samsung thing.


The firmware watcher report might say differently.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm guessing Samsung (-200).
> 
> I further suspect that they won't say anything for fear that RVU will be viewed as a closed-loop Samsung thing.


Wrong... They have said, and its not samsung...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> So... basically... you don't know.


We knew day one. 


harsh said:


> I'm guessing Samsung (-200).
> 
> I further suspect that they won't say anything for fear that RVU will be viewed as a closed-loop Samsung thing.


Wrong guess.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We knew day one.


Oh. Weird.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Wrong... They have said, and its not samsung...


Who are they?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sixto said:


> The firmware watcher report might say differently.


PaceHD has been following the firmware watcher report and still asked the question.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> PaceHD has been following the firmware watcher report and still asked the question.


Pick a number between 100 and 700....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Pick a number between 100 and 700....


Is this a show report or guessing game entertainment for those who attended the show?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Is this a show report or guessing game entertainment for those who attended the show?


Playing "20 questions" is not consistent with any report, especially in a public forum.


tcusta00 said:


> Oh. Weird.


Not every tidbit of information can/should be shared when provided in face-to-face conversations. We share what we are told we can share.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just saw this report on the Engadget site (it was posted earlier while I was at CES)...

At first I thought to myself "Gee...that photo looks just like the ones I have" (in post #1 here)...

But the Engadget report focuses in more depth on the overall RVU infrastructure and how its being deployed with various providers, including DirecTV (see "hub and spoke approach").

For those who want a bit more detail on RVU as it was shown at CES - enjoy:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/09/could-this-be-the-year-we-get-to-ditch-the-cable-box/


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not every tidbit of information can/should be shared when provided in face-to-face conversations. We share what we are told we can share.


spartanstew shared it and didn't tease it.

You either have information or you don't have information. Done. No need to tease us with stuff you're not authorized to share. It serves no purpose other than to tease. If you've got the info, great, spill it. If you have the info and you *c*an't share it, *f*ine, keep it *g*uarded and don't tease.

That's all I'm saying, dude.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> You either have information or you don't have information. Done. No need to tease us with stuff you're not authorized to share. It serves no purpose other than to tease.


Wrong.

Questions on details were asked - almost demanded - a responsible person who is requested not to share *certain details *from its source does just that...not share the details.

You called it teasing...I call it integrity.

That's all I'm saying back, dude.

Let's move on please.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Even better... CES is over. Let's start threads on pertinent topics, and let this one go.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Even better... CES is over. Let's start threads on pertinent topics, and let this one go.


Agreed and let's try to be nice guys. hdtvfan was kind enough to keep us posted on some of the stuff he saw at CES (using his own money I might add). We should be thanking him for his service to the users of this site.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

That's very cool!


----------

